# أزاى تطفش عروستك :: ؟ للشبااااااااب فقط



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*اتعرفت على واحدة وبعدين غيرت رايك او حسيت انها هتعكنن عليك او بينى وبينك (لقيت واحدة احسن) وعايز تطفش العروسة تعمل ايه ؟


اولا : روح البيت عندها وكأنك هتزورها واديهم ميعاد الساعة 8 بليل وروح عندهم الساعة 12 بليل ويا ريت يكون ده ميعاد نومهم اقعد وعيش حياتك ... ويا ريت تقولهم ممكن التليفون وترغي بالساعة بصوت عالى فى موضوع فارغ ... ولما تحس ان خلاص اهلها ناموا على نفسهم قلهم استاذن انا عشان عندي شغل الصبح . 



ثانيا : كلمها فى التليفون واقلها عايز اقبلك هفسحك فسحة جميله .. واسحبها يا ريس على الاستاد فى مطش الاهلى والزمالك .. وتعمد انها تتوه منك هناك ولما تكلمك على الموبييل قلها انا قعدت ادور عليكي ملقتكيش فروحت البيت يا حبيبتى 00(صباح النداله يعنى)) 



ثالثا : هتلها هدية في عيد ميلادها ده واجب عليك انزل شارع عبد العزيز وهتلاقي ناس متخصصة فى بيع العدد المسروقة هاتلها عدة من هناك ... وعقبال ما تروح البيت هيقولوك العروسة فى القسم 



رابعا : يا ريت تفك رباط الجزمة وانت داخل وتفتح القميص وتشمر البنطلون ومتحلقش دقنك ... وادخل عليها البيت وقلها معلش كنت بلعب كورة مع اصحابي 



خامسا : تظهر عشقك الشديد لصاحبتها او اي واحدة تعرفك عليها ... مع شوية تحابيش صغيرة يعنى شوية بخل على شوية نداله على رزالة على تناحة على غلاسة .... 



وللو لسة بقي متشعبطة فيك مفيش غير حل واحد 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
كتب علينا القـــــــــــــــــــتال

:t11::t11::t11:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكلك هتجربي كده مع عريسك ياللي في باللي 

مرسي علي النصائح اللي هتخرب بيتنا دي

هما البنات دايما بيحبوا يخربوا البيوت​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي يا بت معانا ولا معاهم

طب ما تقولينا احنا كمان ازاي نطفشهم
ولا احنا مالناش نفس يا اختي
بس ابقي هاتي كام موقف كدا من اللي هما
رغم اني عارفه اننا مش محتاجين يعني
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كتير يا مرمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مرمر
اية الشقاوة دي *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك هتجربي كده مع عريسك ياللي في باللي
> 
> مرسي علي النصائح اللي هتخرب بيتنا دي
> 
> هما البنات دايما بيحبوا يخربوا البيوت​*



*مين اللى فى بالك دى :hlp:

العفو يا كوكو ده واااااجبى نحوكم يافندم 30:

ههههههه ماشى ربنا يسامحك يا مصلحين البيوت انتوا :t30:*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

حكم ليجب على الشباب ان يحفظوها غيبا"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما تسدئوش يا شباب
يلا نرد الهجوم المبطن​


----------



## aymanfree (9 نوفمبر 2008)

خامسا : تظهر عشقك الشديد لصاحبتها او اي واحدة تعرفك عليها ... مع شوية تحابيش صغيرة يعنى شوية بخل على شوية نداله على رزالة على تناحة على غلاسة .... 



وللو لسة بقي متشعبطة فيك مفيش غير حل واحد 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
كتب علينا القـــــــــــــــــــتال
ههههههههههههههههه معقولة بعد دة كلة ومش هاتطفش دى تبقااااااااا مشكلة ههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى يا مرمر وربنااااااااااااا يباااااااااارك حيااااااااااااااااتك


----------



## zama (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا  جدا جدا 
نصائح حلوة فعلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*انتي بتحرضيهم علينا *
*لا جدعه يابت من يومك *
*ربنا يحميكي لشبابك ياختي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل ​*



*ثاااااانكس يا بنت العدرا نورتينى ياسكر 30:*​


----------



## dark_angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*النصيحة دى جميلة جدا و مفيدة و انا هكون اول واحد يجربها*​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه


ميرسى اوووى مرمر على النصايح الغاليه دى


رائع مرمر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*

*

ازي تطفش العروسه؟؟




اتعرفت على واحدة وبعدين غيرت رايك او حسيت انها هتعكنن عليك او بينى وبينك (لقيت واحدة احسن) وعايز تطفش العروسة تعمل ايه ؟
 

اولا : روح البيت عندها وكأنك هتزورها واديهم ميعاد الساعة 8 بليل وروح عندهم الساعة 12 بليل ويا ريت يكون ده ميعاد نومهم اقعد وعيش حياتك ... ويا ريت تقولهم ممكن التليفون وترغي بالساعة بصوت عالى فى موضوع فارغ ... ولما تحس ان خلاص اهلها ناموا على نفسهم قلهم استاذن انا عشان عندي شغل الصبح .



ثانيا : كلمها فى التليفون واقلها عايز اقبلك هفسحك فسحة جميله .. واسحبها يا ريس على الاستاد فى مطش الاهلى والزمالك .. وتعمد انها تتوه منك هناك ولما تكلمك على الموبييل قلها انا قعدت ادور عليكي ملقتكيش فروحت البيت يا حبيبتى 00(صباح النداله يعنى))



ثالثا : هتلها هدية في عيد ميلادها ده واجب عليك انزل شارع عبد العزيز وهتلاقي ناس متخصصة فى بيع العدد المسروقة هاتلها عدة من هناك ... وعقبال ما تروح البيت هيقولوك العروسة فى القسم



رابعا : يا ريت تفك رباط الجزمة وانت داخل وتفتح القميص وتشمر البنطلون ومتحلقش دقنك ... وادخل عليها البيت وقلها معلش كنت بلعب كورة مع اصحابي



خامسا : تظهر عشقك الشديد لصاحبتها او اي واحدة تعرفك عليها ... مع شوية تحابيش صغيرة يعنى شوية بخل على شوية نداله على رزالة على تناحة على غلاسة ....



وللو لسة بقي متشعبطة فيك مفيش غير حل واحد

8
 8 
8
 8
 8
 8
 8 
8 
8
8
 8
كتب علينا القـــــــــــــــــــتال​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي يا سويتي بس اذا نحنا بدنا نخلص من الشب شو نعمل*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*

هههههههههههههههه

تصدقى حلوة

وممكن كل شوية نقعد نقلها عارفة مين كلمنى 

واخترعلها اى حوار انى اتكملت فية مع واحدة صحبتى

ودى كانت عايزين نخرج ودى كانت عايزانا نروح السينما

ودى كانت عزمانى على الغدا عندهم فى البيت 

وكدة يعنى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي يا سويتي بس اذا نحنا بدنا نخلص من الشب شو نعمل*​



*اكيد فى طريقه هجيبهالكوا انشاء الله
ميرسى يا رنا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى حلوة
> 
> ...


*
يا سلام على الحوارات الجامده دى 
قال يعنى البنات هتموت عليكم هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه

وقال يعنى الولاد هيموتوا عليكم 

وفى حاجة تانية

ممكن وانا قاعد مثلا مع واحدة صحبتى وخطيبتى رنت عليا وعايزة ازحلقها 

اخلى صحبتى ترد وتكلمها بطريقة منيلة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وقال يعنى الولاد هيموتوا عليكم
> 
> ...



*لا معلش  دى حاجه ميختلفش عليها اتنين ان الولاد هتموت على البنات
بس انت طلع عندك افكار تخنق انا لو حد عمل معايا كده مع الف سلامه يعنى هههههههههههههه مش للدرجه 
ميرسى يا احلى ديانه على وجودك الجميل*


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*

حلوةاوى ياسويتي ميرسي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ازاي تطفش العروسه؟؟*



tena_tntn قال:


> حلوةاوى ياسويتي ميرسي



*شكرا يا تينا على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه جدا شكراا*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وليه كل ده ما عايز يمشى مع السلامة

احنا حنتحايل ولا ايه

ميرسى يا مرمر​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2010)

*أزاي تطفش عروستك ؟*

*اتعرفت على واحدة وبعدين غيرت رايك او حسيت انها هتعكنن عليك او بينى وبينك (لقيت واحدة احسن) وعايز تطفش العروسة تعمل ايه ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






اولا : روح البيت عندها وكأنك هتزورها واديهم ميعاد الساعة 8 بليل وروح عندهم الساعة 12 بليل ويا ريت يكون ده ميعاد نومهم اقعد وعيش حياتك ... ويا ريت تقولهم ممكن التليفون وترغي بالساعة بصوت عالى فى موضوع فارغ ... ولما تحس ان خلاص اهلها ناموا على نفسهم قلهم استاذن انا عشان عندي شغل الصبح .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ثانيا : كلمها فى التليفون واقلها عايز اقبلك هفسحك فسحة جميله .. واسحبها يا ريس على الاستاد فى مطش الاهلى والزمالك .. وتعمد انها تتوه منك هناك ولما تكلمك على الموبييل قلها انا قعدت ادور عليكي ملقتكيش فروحت البيت يا حبيبتى 00(صباح النداله يعنى)) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ثالثا : هتلها هدية في عيد ميلادها ده واجب عليك انزل شارع عبد العزيز وهتلاقي ناس متخصصة فى بيع العدد المسروقة هاتلها عدة من هناك ... وعقبال ما تروح البيت هيقولوك العروسة فى القسم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





رابعا : يا ريت تفك رباط الجزمة وانت داخل وتفتح القميص وتشمر البنطلون ومتحلقش دقنك ... وادخل عليها البيت وقلها معلش كنت بلعب كورة مع اصحابي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











خامسا : تظهر عشقك الشديد لصاحبتها او اي واحدة تعرفك عليها ... مع شوية تحابيش صغيرة يعنى شوية بخل على شوية نداله على رزالة على تناحة على غلاسة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





وللو لسة بقي متشعبطة فيك مفيش غير حل واحد
**




هه يارب الموضوع يعجبكم
*

*ربنا يستر بقي الحق اجري قبل ما اضرب:heat::heat:*​*
*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: أزاي تطفش عروستك ؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار..*​


----------



## كناريا (2 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه دا احنا غلابة هتعملوا فينا كل دة :ab5::99::new6::big35:


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك يامرمر عاوزه تموتينا 
شكرا ليكي


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا عم ده انت كده هتبوظ نص خطوبات البلد حرام عليك 
*


----------



## داريااه (4 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير او مساء الخير..الكلام اللي انتي كتبتيه يا مرمر حلو جدا بس عندي اضافات صغنونة كدة لو طبقها اي واحد خطيبته هي اللي هتديله الفلوس علشان تخلص منه؟؟؟؟  اولا/ يتعمد انه يعزمها على مطعم غال حبتين وهناك يخليها هي اللي تدفع الفلوس ويلاقي اي حجة على انه محفظته ضاعت او او او....  ثانيا/ اكيد ببداية الخطوبة خطيبتك هتموت علشان تاخدك وتعرفك على صحابها وازواجهم او الشلة بتاعتها وهناك اتعمد النذاله والبس لبس قديم او مش عالمودة او مش نظيف اساسا وماتحط بارفان ابدا واتعمد تروح هناك وانت كدة....  ثالثا/ اتعمد انه تحاسبها على كل قرش بتصرفه حتى لو كانت من فلوسها ومن حر مالها زي مابيقولوا واتعمد كدة في كل فسحة معاها او اي مكان وانتوا بتتسوقوا امور واثاث البيت او عش الزوجية...  البخل والوساخة  الحاجات دي بتدمر اي حب هههههههههههههههه   يا اساتذة ايدكم بقى على 10 دولار حق الاستشارة هههه وبالتوفيق   داريااه


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أبريل 2010)

تمام تمام

افكار جميلة يا مرمورة هههههههه

تعيش وتفكريلنا​


----------

